
HOPE Conference Criticized for Allowing Far-Right Harassment - AndrewUnmuted
https://www.unicornriot.ninja/2018/hope-conference-criticized-for-allowing-far-right-harassment/
======
sp332
A couple more details:
[https://twitter.com/zenalbatross/status/1021429246047158272](https://twitter.com/zenalbatross/status/1021429246047158272)

